# Qsonix



## vvuuren (Oct 16, 2013)

Anybody with a Qsonix have had any problems loading new CD's? Every time I load a new CD it says it can't find info on CD!


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Did you ask the Qsonix people?


----------



## vvuuren (Oct 16, 2013)

Qsonix closed down year ago!


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

And their site is still up, huh? They must have pre-paid on it.


----------



## vvuuren (Oct 16, 2013)

Started working again and no recent issues! Yeh!


----------

